# Mountain Biking in Lanzarote



## Merlins Work (Jan 20, 2007)

Just got back from a long weekend mountain biking in Lanzarote and just want to share with you guys and girls, what an amazing place to escape the British winter! Myself and a mate booked a mini break through Active Adventures www.ActiveAdventures.co.uk, who took care of flights, accommodation and the most amazing guided mountain bike routes over and around the volcano's of this incredible island. Our guide Andreas, took us on daily routes over the most breath taking terrain, travelling up to 80 km with climbs to 1400m on single and double track paths through lather flows and rock gardens, often stopping for lunch in small sleepy villages. Totally amazing and well worth a visit or two!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sworks365 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi

We are going in 2 weeks time,stopping at clublasanta. Do you have any gps data of the routes you did please that I could load onto my GPS? I'm having no luck in locating any mtb routes on Lanzarote.


----------



## prb007 (Apr 27, 2007)

How did your trip go? any pics? routes? Booked to go to Costa Teguise (NE of LZ) - £600 for four of us - bargain! Got a mate who lives and rides out there, so will prob borrow his old Spesh rather than the hassle of taking my own bike with the wife and kids!


----------

